# A funny pic



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

These boys were inseparable !


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's one LONG goat!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What a cute pic!!! Too funny! :slapfloor: :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: Cute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Its a dashudgoat! (i was trying to pun dashudhound . . . .) :laugh:

too cute.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! It's a weaner goat!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I was gonna say that!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: too cute...


----------

